# Oregon Waterfowl Festival 2012



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

You're invited to the 2012 Oregon Waterfowl Festival

Where?

Hillsboro Gun Club
33295 Northwest Wren Road Hillsboro, OR 97124

When?

July 14th and 15th

What's there?

Family fun, check out gear from local and national vendors, decoy carving contest, boat blind contest, Oregon state duck calling contest, Oregon state goose calling contest. 60+ vendors from across the Pacific Northwest and across the nation. We have everything from marsh boats to custom calls, dog trainers, hunting outfitters and taxidermists. Calling seminars and meet and greet with Shawn Stahl. Only Waterfowl related products/services. You're not going to buy a set of kitchen knives here!

Join the FUN!

Some of the vendor are but are not limited to;

Oakhaven Labradors
Molt gear
LaCrosse foot wear
Browning
Washington Brant Foundation
Cabin Creek Kennels
Tangle Free
The Big K Guest Ranch
Getty's Northwest Guiding
Dave Smith Decoys
Northwest Wings Bird Taxidermy
Buck Gardner Calls
Mud Buddy Northwest
Basin Calls
Oregon Hunters Association
Attbar (Aquapod)
Kum Duck
Blind Iron
Washington Waterfowl Association
Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife
Coos Calls
Basin Guide Service
Delta Waterfowl
Living Sky Outfitter
Dakota Decoys
Sinkbox Waterfowl Supply/Sand Lake Press
Knotty Duck Decoys
Columbia River Decoys
Bill Saunders Calls
Anantra Hunting
Ducks Unlimited
Tri-Tronics
Mallard Marine
Wild Spirit Resources
Final Approach
Blue Collar Decoys
Oregon Duck Hunter Association
Black Gold Dog Food
Strand Outdoors
Pete Henniger Creations
The Decoy Barn
JK Waterfowl

*Out of town guys who wish to attend there are ample motels as this location is just West of Portland about 30 minuets.

**If you would like to be a vendor feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Vendor spaces are still available cost is $200 cash or $300 merchandise. Vendor spots are 10X10 tented area.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

https://sites.google.com/site/oregonwat ... lsite/Home


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

ALL proceeds are donated to DU and Delta except a small amount to ensure the festival runs again the next year.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

83 guys read this thread and nobody has anything to say?


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Wish it was closer


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Any other calling contests besides the state one?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Dave B said:


> Any other calling contests besides the state one?


Just state duck and goose. Are you a comp caller?

We will have boat blind contest, marsh boat contest, layout blind contest, decoy carving contest.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

colbyatepaste said:


> Wish it was closer


$305 round trip SLC to PDX That's a bit too much.

$181 if you fly out of vegas

It is an 7 hour drive from Boise but you might shave some time off if you go through Winnemucca.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought that the festival was planning on running a bunch of contest like normal ie. the final approach open contests. I know they aren't up on the callingducks callender yet.
Who could we get ahold of to ask? any info is appreciated


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Chuck said:


> I thought that the festival was planning on running a bunch of contest like normal ie. the final approach open contests. I know they aren't up on the callingducks callender yet.
> Who could we get ahold of to ask? any info is appreciated


I am on the board, we have another meeting next Tuesday. I'll send an email to the board member that is in charge of the calling contests. I will post up as soon as I find out but communication between board members has been frustrating.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Chuck said:


> I thought that the festival was planning on running a bunch of contest like normal ie. the final approach open contests. I know they aren't up on the callingducks callender yet.
> Who could we get ahold of to ask? any info is appreciated


"State goose
State duck
Youth goose 
Youth duck
Open goose
Open duck
Two man goose
Two man duck
Last year we added live speck also"

Have not heard from FA or Saunders who I guess usually have something 'extra' too. This is all I know as of know, I will post an update if anything gets added/deleted.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Waterfowl Festival is this Saturday. Hope that some of you can make it.


----------

